# I'm gonna cry T^T Please be my friend



## Childrenareawesome (Mar 30, 2017)

I have autism and I'm autistic. I came here because I love kids and I believe ever single child is unique, special and pure lovely and I'm fed up of reading people defending child abuse and spanking on varies websites. The problem is I keep being tempted to read stuff that upset me then I HAVE TO COME HERE and read over and over again that there are parents that don't spank or hit. I guess I weirdly want to upset myself  BUT I REALLY WANT CHILD ABUSE TO STOP. I don't believe in physical punishment. Will anyone here be my friend.  I love cartoons and toys  I'm like a big kid and THIS IS THE BEST PARENTING WEBSITE EVER.


----------

